# Plans for FurCon in Denver, CO



## SenselessMajor (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello. I'm SenselessMajor of FA. I am a Toon Partrol/Weasel artist. I am planning to go to FurCon of Denver, CO as an Artist, but in my spare time I will most likely be cosplaying as Psycho from Who Framed Roger Rabbit.







I wondered if anyone else could cosplay as any of the other Toon Patrol with me? I'd like to do a group, if that's possible. :3

Please get back to me!

--SM


----------

